# AREQUIPA | City Center Chimera | 21 fl | 20 fl | 15 fl | 15 fl |7 fl x 3 | 3 fl | T/O



## diestro (Jan 2, 2012)

​
A new alternative in sight for the needs of the productive sector in Arequipa city,peru with the new business center “City Center Chimera” project Chimera Holding Company Group. 

Its construction will begin in September in Challapampa sector in the new Metropolitan Avenue district of Cerro Colorado and have an investment of 45 million.


This center will have 400 local business, which will be distributed in financial and insurance institutions, medical centers, clinics, post-graduate study center, specialized offices, shops showcase, restaurants and cafes.
ANTI-SEISMIC. In the building of “City Center Chimera” will be used foundation based seismic dampers to dissipate seismic energy, technology similar to that used in Mexico, Japan and the United States.
The representative of Chimera Group, Jim Abugatas Simons said the business center is designed to accommodate 3000 to 4000 people daily.

*renders:*


----------



## diestro (Jan 2, 2012)

*progress of the work February 2012*

credits: AQPYrwing








































































other shots
credits: Lucila





































As you can see, already much of the second level and go for third level ...


----------



## LA MENTE UNIVERSAL (Apr 30, 2011)

kay:kay:kay: luce genial kay:kay:kay:


----------



## Legionario (Jan 14, 2012)

diestro , tu eres ese moderador troll del otro foro?


----------



## diestro (Jan 2, 2012)

Lucila said:


> diestro , tu eres ese moderador troll del otro foro?


^^de quien de hablas de cremau o el characato adriano,que pregunta me haces:weird:


----------



## diestro (Jan 2, 2012)

more pics of progress March 2012


----------



## diestro (Jan 2, 2012)

more advance april,27th 2012

credits: Lucila 











They are somewhat slow .. one floor every 15 days. Besides only is advancing in a tower


----------



## ANTAURO (May 27, 2012)

progress August 2012




































todos los creditos a AQPYrwing


----------



## vraem (Oct 30, 2012)

*november 2012*

advance

leaves the tip of the tallest building project










far


----------



## chilcano (Jun 25, 2014)

updates december 2014



jocho said:


>


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

T/O.


----------



## Rida12 (Dec 25, 2014)

Some images are not displaying in the first post.


----------

